# Luxury Collection



## RuralEngineer (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the fact that DRI has expanded and now includes whole houses.  I do not understand the business model yet since the points per night are so high.  does a market really exist?  do baby boomers want this now?

stephen


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 24, 2013)

There probably is as summer bay has houses and many people want to stay there.  I know there are houses you can rent in Orlando but looking at the points that diamond has, it is much cheaper to rent a house although to be honest, we are not comparing like to like.  Here is a vacation house rental URL as an example http://www.allstarvacationhomes.com


----------

